
Using Records in VHDL - rthomas6
https://www.fpgapro.com/blog/using-records-in-vhdl/
======
quadrature
As someone who is trying to learn VHDL I really appreciated the well written
article. Looked through the site to see if there were more guides I could
learn from and found that this is your first. Looking forward to more content.

~~~
rthomas6
Thanks, that is really encouraging!

------
Uberphallus
I see that you just started the blog, I wanted to add you to my RSS reader but
there's no RSS, simple suggestion :) Great article otherwise.

~~~
rthomas6
That's a great idea. I will add that when I get home today.

------
connorjan
Records are really great in theory but I have usually found difficult in
practice. Mixing them with Verilog or SystemVerilog sometimes is not possible
or requires a wrapper of sorts. And then of course tool support varies but
that's FPGA dev!

